# Derby/Matlock MMA/BJJ/JJ



## MUTINY!

Hi Everyone just a quick question, I'm moving over to Matlock (Derby'ish) and i'm looking for somewhere to train MMA/JJ/BJJ I've found somewhere to train Muay Thai (Studio 2000) so that's not an issue.

I've heard of the following 3 places;

Matlock Jesters MMA

Urban Warrior MMA

Derby BJJ

Just wanted to know if any of you guys have trained at the above, or are training there currently? and also if there's anywhere else you can suggest, would prefer the no Gi option if that's possible.

Cheers!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Derby bjj, i have heard good things about that place, if its the 1 in darley abbey. There is dragons kickboxing that is good for beginner mma, down the same street as studio 2000, which is awesome for muay thai, a mans gym. I would still say you should catch a bus or train to get to bushido or leicester shootfighters. I know there is a sumo place near town too!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

If urban warriors is the 1 at shaftsbury, heard its very amateurish , and i know a guy does judo at moorays. I have found a dozen gyms in the last year that did mma, but had teacherz who had trained less than i have, had only 1 type of fight plam but thougt they could fill the holes, too many amateurs and boxing coaches trying to make mma schools


----------



## MUTINY!

Cheers Jeeves,

Gonna give these places a ring next week when I've sorted out my house, I don't fancy travelling to leicester if I'm honest!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Call lsf and chat to levo or do it through this site, ask if he will let you try a class for free, he's a nice guy, and thd best mma coach in the uk. A lil travelin for quality training is better than going to any club in derby. The rewards are better too, lsf and bushido are mileniums ahead of derby in mma. I have trained at stdio2000, about 4 years ago and i reccomend it. In derby, dont trust mma gyms unless you are a proper newbie. Boxing, kickboxing and muay thai gyms claim to do mma but lack the knowledge, experiencing and coaching. I know a guy who after 2 mnths of training had his debut and lost, then he was coachin about 40guys !


----------



## MUTINY!

urgh so much to do so little time!, thanks again jeevan!


----------



## Mr. Brownstone

Hi mate did you move to Matlock? i know this thread is a little old now,

I train at Back to Basics in Chesterfield the classes are

Mon 7.30 Muay Thai, which is taken by Neil

Tue 7.30 MMA Taken by Tim

Wed 7.30 KickBoxing taken by Dale

Thur 7.45 BJJ Taken by Tim

There is also sparring on a saturday but im always in Matlock during the weekend where i do BJJ on the friday which starts at 6.00 Pm which is taken by Tim

i'm going to be changeing things up and getting more BJJ classes in at Matlock so if you're interested let me know and when i find out the times of the classes ill post em for you 

i'm Andy btw


----------



## mmafan1

Hi Heard that there is an MMA Team somewhere in Chesterfield thats invite only. Don't really know who they are but apparently everytime they turn out and fight MMA they very rarely lose. Does anyone know how i can contact them, They keep very low key but I kinda like that.

I've heard of Jesters at Matlock don't see them much at BJJ or No Gi Comps though. Not heard of Back to Basics might check out their website. Dont know many gyms in Derby.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

try

Back to Basics - Gym, Fitness and MMA Centre


----------



## Ian78

The invite only gym somewhere in Chesterfield is Hybrid MMA. Heard they are really good.


----------



## jacob43

I know one of the guys who trains at hybrid will try to get some kind of contact details for you.


----------



## jacob43

here is an email for Hybrid if you leave your name, contact details, previous experience if any someone from the club will get in touch.

[email protected]


----------

